# HTML und JSP



## Heiko (9. Jul 2004)

Ich habe das hier geschrieben, da ich nicht genau wusste, wo es im Java Forum hingehört.

Ich habe zwei Formulare mit dem zweiten würde ich das erste gerne deaktivieren. 

Geht das? Mit "disabled" hab ichs nicht hinbekommen.

Hier die beiden Formulare:
Das soll deaktiviert werden

```
<FORM METHOD="post" ACTION="#">
<H3>Verzeichnis:</H3>


<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/TrimzahlenWeb" />TrimzahlenWeb

<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/" />Alle Projekte

<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/Heiko1" />Heiko1

<INPUT TYPE="submit" name="suche" VALUE="Durchsuche" /></FORM>
```

Das soll bei Betätigung des Buttons das andere Formular deaktivieren

```
<FORM METHOD="post" ACTION="ergebnis.jsp" TARGET="_blank"><INPUT
	TYPE="hidden" NAME="ergebnis" VALUE="<%=ergebnis%>"> 
	<INPUT	TYPE="submit" VALUE="Zum Ergebnis"></FORM>
```

Vielen Dank!

Heiko


----------



## DP (11. Jul 2004)

du machst dir ne variable uns setzt die mit dem zweiten formular auf true und machst einen reload. mit dem ersten fragst du die variable ab. falls diese true ist, aktivierst du das "readonly disabled". natürlich musst du dich noch um die bis dahin erfolgten formulareingaben kümmern.

cu


----------



## Heiko (12. Jul 2004)

Danke für den Tip.  :applaus: 

Das Problem hat sich erledigt, ich brauche diese Funktion nicht mehr.


----------

